# Lib Tech or Never Summer



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hopefully someone can help me out with a bit of info and maybe some experience. Anyway i have been set on buying the new 2012 T Rice 164.5 when it comes out here in Australia next month, but......I have recently been reading alot about Never Summer boards and now i am starting to wonder if i should be considering buying a Heritage X 163 or 166. Now can anyone tell me which board would be "better" i of course mean what are the differences between the 2 which make you like one better than the other, and pros or cons for me. Either board i buy will be paired with some rome targas.

I am almost 7 feet tall size 13boots and 270lbs just so you know what the board will be supporting. Also i ride mostly freeride (but will try to progress this winter into park), on groomers in Aus and NZ(more powder in NZ though). any specifics between the 2 would be great and i dont want any other suggestions of boards or brands as i have enough to think about already.

Thanks in advance


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

7' tall and 270 pounds?! 

Shouldn't you be trying on some basketball shoes or something??? LOL!

For your sasquatch like size, even a 166 is a little on the small size. You may want to look into the Legacy. It's available in a 170 and 174. I have to think that guys like you are exactly who they had in mind when they made those.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> 7' tall and 270 pounds?!Shouldn't you be trying on some basketball shoes or something??? LOL!


No, because no one plays that gay fucken game down here. At that weight and height he'd be locking or proping up the corner of a scrum, or running hit ups in League. 

If your going to go for a shorter board, then perhaps look at something that is a little more stiffer like the Heritage or the Premier if it suits your ride style. Though i cant vouch for Libtech, Neversummer rides pretty damned well, i got alot of enjoyment out of my SL this year at Ruapehu on the groomers and little bit of pow that i managed to encounter. I did look at the Lib sight for something that might suit...but it was hard to navigate the boards and i got bored.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

So sorry to offend. Here in the states rugby players are the guys who couldn't make the football team.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

... No offence taken. Have fun with your protective pads.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

haha first off i played pro bball for 6 years but now dont hence the snowboarding, also mate im from VIC so id be playing ruck in AFL not rugby even though i do like union, and NFL is pretty damn tough despite the pads, i went to college in Louisiana and im telling you from experience they are some damn big boys playing college football, i can only imagine the NFL size players. (although rugby union is still the toughest game on earth IMO) 

Now back to snowboarding, i ride a skunk ape 169 but want something a little shorter so i can start throwing it around a bit more, as i said i was set on the t rice but now i dont know cos everyone is rapping on the never summer, thanks for the input anyway, i was kinda hoping someone had ridden both


----------



## Kose (Mar 7, 2011)

Fattrav, you could actually see something at ruapehu?


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

I used to ride the T.Rice 157 (last year's model with C2BTX so same as this and next year's in terms of construction) and this year bought a NS Heritage 162 as I was looking for more stability at high speeds. I do believe the longer Heritage is a bit more stable but the things I noticed right off is that it is more playful than the shorter T.Rice and faster edge to edge for sure. I believe the rocker section in the Heritage is more pronounced than the T.Rice which gives it the playful feel...I also think the tip and tail of the Heritage are softer than the T.Rice but have no data to prove that...just my impression of the ride.

I think if you are looking for something to take into the park the Heritage would be the better choice. I find it easier to ride switch and press with than the T.Rice even though it is some 5cm longer.


----------



## bgmic58 (Dec 30, 2010)

I was in the same predicament of deciding between the Skunk Ape, or Legacy. I went with the legacy 174. The thing rocks! I have the same size issues that you have, 6'8", 320 (Played college football, then club rugby. Pads help you hit harder). The legacy has held my weight and feels extremely stable, no problem edge to edge. Don't know about the heritage. Would defiantly recommend Never Summer!


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Kose said:


> Fattrav, you could actually see something at ruapehu?


Only rode two white outs and one rain day out of the 21ish days that i managed this year. I even got a 4" pow day! Thats a good season for Ruapehu. 

OP - Maybe you could buy two SL's and use them as skis?


----------



## ClevelandSB (Dec 4, 2010)

And I thought i was always the tallest guy on the hill at 6'4" damn


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

again thanks for the input, but damn now i have to make a decision, ill check into if the 2012 never summer boards come out here in Aus this april, if they do im thinking a 166 heritage x, if they dont i might have to get the 2012 t rice 164.5, maybe i just need them both and will usr them as skis as suggested, cheers fellas


----------



## WHOisDAN (Jan 16, 2011)

At almost 7 feet tall, you just might be the tallest person to ever jump on a snowboard.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

cjcameron11 said:


> haha first off i played pro bball for 6 years but now dont hence the snowboarding, also mate im from VIC so id be playing ruck in AFL not rugby even though i do like union, and NFL is pretty damn tough despite the pads, i went to college in Louisiana and im telling you from experience they are some damn big boys playing college football, i can only imagine the NFL size players. (although rugby union is still the toughest game on earth IMO)
> 
> Now back to snowboarding, i ride a skunk ape 169 but want something a little shorter so i can start throwing it around a bit more, as i said i was set on the t rice but now i dont know cos everyone is rapping on the never summer, thanks for the input anyway, i was kinda hoping someone had ridden both


Everyones rapping on here about NS, that's like 25 guys, most of them are concerned that their binding color matches their board color. Their opinions I would take very highly...


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

cjcameron11 said:


> again thanks for the input, but damn now i have to make a decision, ill check into if the 2012 never summer boards come out here in Aus this april, if they do im thinking a 166 heritage x, if they dont i might have to get the 2012 t rice 164.5, maybe i just need them both and will usr them as skis as suggested, cheers fellas


Good luck getting a NeverSummer board in Aus. Only place i know that stocks them is the distributor in Jindabyne Cherri Pow. As per usual they are quite a bit more $ compared to the US.

You should be able to pick up the boards from places like Daddiesboardhsop or backcountry which ship to Aus. Theyre 2012 stuff is usually up in time for the southern hemisphere season.

Cant help with board selection as i havent ridden either, but ive been very happy with my 2010 Neversummer 161 SL. Construction is very solid, all be it excessive stationary rocks/cliffs can damage the base.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Lstarrasl said:


> Everyones rapping on here about NS, that's like 25 guys, most of them are concerned that their binding color matches their board color. Their opinions I would take very highly...


You mad bro? :cheeky4:

:laugh:


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Well i did mean everyone rapping about NS boards as not just this forum, they are getting alot of good reviews on the web aswell thats what got me thinking of them in the first place. I did know that cherri pow stocked them and of course they are $1000AUD which is actually $1010USD right now. I love to support the local shops here in Aus and i buy all my outerwear bindings and boots from here but i cant justify buying a $1000 deck from here when i can buy 2 for $1100 shipped from the US and sell 1 here for $750. 

Anyway enough about our inflated prices, another question about the 2 decks, do you think the magne traction on the lib is superior to the NS edges? cos pretty much all we get here in VIC is hardpacked icy groomers, would it make much of a difference seeing as i am used to riding my skunk ape which has it, would it be a noticible difference going to a board without it


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

cjcameron11 said:


> Well i did mean everyone rapping about NS boards as not just this forum, they are getting alot of good reviews on the web aswell thats what got me thinking of them in the first place. I did know that cherri pow stocked them and of course they are $1000AUD which is actually $1010USD right now. I love to support the local shops here in Aus and i buy all my outerwear bindings and boots from here but i cant justify buying a $1000 deck from here when i can buy 2 for $1100 shipped from the US and sell 1 here for $750.
> 
> Anyway enough about our inflated prices, another question about the 2 decks, do you think the magne traction on the lib is superior to the NS edges? cos pretty much all we get here in VIC is hardpacked icy groomers, would it make much of a difference seeing as i am used to riding my skunk ape which has it, would it be a noticible difference going to a board without it


I'll PM you the address of the NeverSummer guy here, I guarantee you'll like his prices. Cherri pow are a bunch of dicks, i asked them for a price last year on an SL and it was astronomical what they wanted. I just presumed they were going to fly it direct to me in their personal lear jet though...


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

much appreciated


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> You mad bro? :cheeky4:
> 
> :laugh:


Not at all, but people come on here asking for opinions(like the thread starter) and guys that start threads on which binding would look best on my board and shit like laying out their gear in their pictures are answering. I have to laugh and wouldn't take their opinion for shit. The odds they could keep up with me down the mountain are about as slim as they come. These guys that are worried which bindings match their board, which board matches their boots, have zero concept that riding with better riders makes you a better rider, not a board. That's why I let thread starters know who's opinions they are getting.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah i got what you were saying, im not looking to match shit in fact my gear couldnt be more mismatched, vans boots, rome targas, lib tech board, special blend pants and 686 jacket, ohh did i mention my electric goggles and dakine mitts? I dont care about what looks good with what cos i stand out like a mofo at my height anyways. i am just looking for specific comparisons between the 2 boards and more so now the edge differences between the 2 (i.e magne trac or not)


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Lstarrasl said:


> Not at all, but people come on here asking for opinions(like the thread starter) and guys that start threads on which binding would look best on my board and shit like laying out their gear in their pictures are answering. I have to laugh and wouldn't take their opinion for shit. The odds they could keep up with me down the mountain are about as slim as they come. These guys that are worried which bindings match their board, which board matches their boots, have zero concept that riding with better riders makes you a better rider, not a board. That's why I let thread starters know who's opinions they are getting.


I agree about the whole matching gear bullshit. I don't understand it, but to each their own. It doesn't necessarily mean they can't ride, but I certainly don't understand people who make gear decisions based on what is going to look better together.


----------



## Sasho (Jul 14, 2010)

I can't say shit regarding the NS boards as I never ridden one, but in regards to magnetraction - its a damn beast, I'm never going to buy a board without it (or something similar)!!! Unfortunately for me this year there is not much snow here, so I rode mainly man-made and hardpacked snow and magnetraction saved me from eating snow many, many times. On the other hand, as maybe you already read on this boards or somewhere else the NS sidecut is reported to be nearly as good as magne.
Probably you can't go wrong with either Lib or NS, but as I ride Lib you have a vote from me to go Lib. I absolutely love my TRS!


----------

